# Actual diameter of some 700x35c tires? Slicks(ish)



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm trying to fit the tallest road slick or semi slick on my cross bike. The spot on the frame i'll hit first is the seat stay bridge. Width is ok up to actual 42mm.

My current race tires, tufos, are 695mm diameter, I have about 10mm more to go.

Reason I need a taller tire is to gain a little more roll out. Bike is a single speed and i'd like to not have to change tension and brake setup everytime i saw wheels.

note, frame has vertical drop outs (sliders) so belt tension stays the same when popping the rear wheel in and out.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you have a queston?


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah, it's in the post topic, "(what is the) actual diameter of some 700x35 tires?" I need something taller then my cross tires.

thanks for the bump


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've never tried to do that or even search for an answer, but I might start with looking up tire specs from manufacturers. I don't know if that info would be available. You also might try posing the question on the tires & wheels forum, if you haven't already done so. Although it would be pretty time consuming you could take a measuring tape to some bike stores & ask if you could measure various tires for rim to tread height. That's about all I can I can think of. Have you considered changing to 27" wheels?


----------

